# Hidden Gem in Harrodsburg, KY



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a shame more AAAC members don't browse this forum. For what it's worth and whoever may see this, here's a tip. If you're visiting Harrodsburg, KY (We base our Bourbon Trail expeditions from the Beaumont Inn), please take an hour on Saturday mornings to walk the mile or so downtown to 225 S. Main Street, the Kentucky Fudge Co. and Next Door Eatery, to hear, for free, a multi-generational, amateur 'jam session' of country and blue grass musicians (ages 8 to 90) take turns leading an impromptu medley of wonderful music. We found this by accident last year and just drpped in again this past weekend with friends. This is a memory scrapbook page you shouldn't miss.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

You mention the Bourbon Trail. When I was in jr. high school we visited the Talbot Tavern in Bardstown, one of the oldest continuously operating taverns in America. I believe it's still operating. It's a neat little place with a lot of history.


----------



## pooh_ah (Sep 11, 2009)

The Beaumont Inn is great. My daughter and I stayed there last fall when she visited nearby Centre College.


----------



## ClassicTop (Oct 25, 2016)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> You mention the Bourbon Trail. When I was in jr. high school we visited the Talbot Tavern in Bardstown, one of the oldest continuously operating taverns in America. I believe it's still operating. It's a neat little place with a lot of history.


The Talbott Tavern is still in operation, but it did close for around one year in the late '90s due to a fire.

Bardstown is a great little town. It's a must visit if on the Bourbon Trail.


----------

